# My car showing up as a blue dot...help!!



## PollyParker (Mar 7, 2016)

Hi everyone. I ventured out to drive for the first time yesterday. However, my car is showing up as a blue dot instead of a car icon in the app. I contacted Uber tech support, in turn I did everything they suggested to rectify the problem with the app, but with no luck. I contacted them again, and they sent me the same suggestions. I have not gotten a ping at all. 
Has anyone else experienced this? 
So far, I have checked the wi-fi, location, updated all of my apps. Uninstalled and reinstalled the Uber partner app, reset my phone, etc...
If anyone can help me with this, I would greatly appreciate it!!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

You'll always be a blue dot in the drivers app. You're car will show up in the pax app. If you're still a blue dot in the pax app while logged in to the drivers app, then there's an issue.

Do you have the pax app downloaded as well as the drivers app? You need both. 

Having the pax app will let you see all the other goobers around you.


----------



## PollyParker (Mar 7, 2016)

I do have both apps, and I am just showing as a blue dot when I go on line to drive. On the pax app, I can see other car icons, mine shows as a blue dot on that as well. I do not know how to fix this.
Is there a phone number for Uber tech support? I have been searching the web for one with no luck.


----------



## HotRodriguez75 (Oct 16, 2015)

Did you get any requests? If you get pinged, there is not a problem.

To be clear:

On the driver app, you will be a blue dot. No cars will be present.
On the rider app, you will be a blue dot, but 'you' will show up as a car but your car is delayed (about 2 minutes), which I think is Uber's way of buffering the rides to ensure you can accept and begin navigating. So basically, you will see the dot and then you will see a car coming from behind you.
I think you may be pole vaulting over mouse turds.


----------



## Ben Doerr (Jan 18, 2016)

Try turning off wifi. I had different issues with it but it worked


----------



## PollyParker (Mar 7, 2016)

Thank you all for your responses. I did not get any requests, but I will head out again today and see what happens. 
I will keep my fingers crossed that I get some requests!


----------



## FrostyAZ (Feb 11, 2016)

I've always have a car icon on both apps.


----------



## BrandyG (Mar 8, 2016)

Same issue here, Says I'm online but not showing as a available driver on the rider app. Had UBER reset my account and still nothing. Also, contact my service provider and Apple customer care. I have reset my phone back to factory, deleted and reinstalled all the apps, this is getting to be a pain. All I get from UBER is the same generic reply over and over. Ive spent days online without a single ping but my roommate gets 20 a day.

If anyone has any suggestions I would greatly appreciate them....


----------



## SumGuy (Jul 29, 2015)

On IPhone, you show up as a car on driver app.


----------



## zane4596 (Mar 11, 2016)

I feel i am having the same issue, I go on lone went on another friends phone and I am not showing up, I am in a small town so basically the only car


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

HotRodriguez75 said:


> Did you get any requests? If you get pinged, there is not a problem.
> 
> *I think you may be pole vaulting over mouse turds*.


I love this part of the Olympics. Every four years I'm glued to the set.


----------



## zane4596 (Mar 11, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> I love this part of the Olympics. Every four years I'm glued to the set.


I have not received any pings and have had my friends see if they can even see me


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

zane4596 said:


> I have not received any pings and have had my friends see if they can even see me


Hi Zane  ! One problem you have is you're far enough away from major hubs
to test out if you would get pings in another area. Harrisburg is like an hour away
and Baltimore and DC are maybe 2 hours, or something. Is there a Partner Support Center
any closer than this to your location ? You may have to pay them a visit to fix this.
You'll likely drive yourself bonkers trying to get this resolved over e-mail/help channels.


----------



## zane4596 (Mar 11, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> Hi Zane  ! One problem you have is you're far enough away from major hubs
> to test out if you would get pings in another area. Harrisburg is like an hour away
> and Baltimore and DC are maybe 2 hours, or something. Is there a Partner Support Center
> any closer than this to your location ? You may have to pay them a visit to fix this.
> You'll likely drive yourself bonkers trying to get this resolved over e-mail/help channels.


How can I find my closest support hub, I swear I can't understand why it is so difficult for the drivers to get help


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

PollyParker said:


> I do have both apps, and I am just showing as a blue dot when I go on line to drive. On the pax app, I can see other car icons, mine shows as a blue dot on that as well. I do not know how to fix this.
> Is there a phone number for Uber tech support? I have been searching the web for one with no luck.


^^^
Uber is too high-tek for old fashion phones.


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

zane4596 said:


> How can I find my closest support hub, I swear I can't understand why it is so difficult for the drivers to get help


Pick one:

Pennsylvania
Erie
Harrisburg
Lancaster
Lehigh Valley
Pittsburgh
State College
Philadelphia
Wilkes-Barre/Scranton


Here's some "support" from uber. enjoy ! ---> https://newsroom.uber.com/us-pennsylvania/

Also, here's a link to the online chat:

https://v2.zopim.com/widget/popout.html?key=2hRl9xouVbbVlUSjYmR3mVJEylKE4QmB

please bug the shit out of them.


----------



## zane4596 (Mar 11, 2016)

UTX1 said:


> Pick one:
> 
> Pennsylvania
> Erie
> ...


Thank very much! we will see. Seems I stumped him, hopefully they will fix the issue. Just sucks all the leg work last night and all the rides that I could of had....ugh


----------



## UTX1 (Dec 7, 2015)

zane4596 said:


> Thank very much! we will see. *Seems I stumped him,*
> hopefully they will fix the issue. Just sucks all the leg work last night and all the rides that I could of had....ugh


I told you.  They won't get it thru the regular channels.
Probably will need to make a personal appearance.

Of course you're welcome. Only wish I could have told you more that would help.
Just have patience and be persistent. Thanks for pestering them for me.
Please repeat and do this every few hours until they're sick of you and 
maybe they'll fix your account. Probably not, but still please bug them. Thanks.


----------



## zane4596 (Mar 11, 2016)

So here we are all weekend and the circle of the same answer and me explaining the same issue....omg! Why is it so hard to talk or help the people that want to make money and make them money.....I will not give up because frankly it is the only platform out there that can allow me to do this type of work.


----------

